
Ask HN: Are hospitals using Zoom for online appointments violating HIPAA? - uterm
I&#x27;ve noticed a lot of medical providers are using Zoom to conduct doctors appointments online, and was wondering if this violates, or could potentially violate, HIPAA.
======
wkearney99
If you want to know more, the HHS website has info.

[https://www.hhs.gov/hipaa/for-professionals/special-
topics/h...](https://www.hhs.gov/hipaa/for-professionals/special-topics/hipaa-
covid19/index.html)

Specifically as it applies to current events:

[https://www.hhs.gov/hipaa/for-professionals/special-
topics/e...](https://www.hhs.gov/hipaa/for-professionals/special-
topics/emergency-preparedness/notification-enforcement-discretion-
telehealth/index.html)

~~~
uterm
Cool, thanks for the links!

------
detaro
From a quick Google, Zoom does offer the compliance bits required (if their
actual behavior breaks that, I think that shields the medical providers
legally)

